# Video Camera Background Removal (Without Green Screen)



## Luis Alvarado (Sep 29, 2021)

I have seen apps like Google Meet and Whereby offer something where they are able to hide and even blur the background without affecting so much the user and while searching I found the following which looks awesome:









						GitHub - royshil/obs-backgroundremoval: An OBS plugin for removing background in portrait images (video), making it easy to replace the background when screen recording.
					

An OBS plugin for removing background in portrait images (video), making it easy to replace the background when screen recording. - GitHub - royshil/obs-backgroundremoval: An OBS plugin for removin...




					github.com
				




Is there a way to incorporate this to OBS (The developer obviously did a great job with that) For the background effects here are some ideas from whereby


----------

